# Post Your First Car



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Mine was a 1982 Ford Futura


----------



## Ckg2011 (Aug 9, 2011)

2005 Honda Element


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

1989 Toyota Camry, such a good car it was (before my sister made love to a power pole with it).


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

Honda CRX 87' (still have it D: )


----------



## ApathyDivine (Feb 28, 2012)

1990 Ford Escort. But it was some kind of different, very uncommon model, can't remember the name though


----------



## LordScott (Apr 9, 2012)

.. i didnt have a picture of my first car.. this is what it looked like. 91 buick regal


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

As close as I could come. Gray '73 Chevy Nova 4 door sedan with a straight 6 250 ci. It was a great car. Purchased at an FBI auction. It would do 110 mph easily


----------



## Famous (Sep 6, 2011)

1969 morris 1300


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

Amocholes said:


> As close as I could come. Gray '73 Chevy Nova 4 door sedan with a straight 6 250 ci. It was a great car. Purchased at an FBI auction. It would do 110 mph easily


 The first car I ever remember seeing (besides my dad's) was a Nova. Probably the same year (looks just like it). But it was red.


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

Volvo 740, a hand-me-down from a family member.









I didn't do it--someone else forgot to put the handbrake on and I snapped a pic while they weren't looking, for lols. I drove it for a year or so and then it got a cracked head, so I got it wrecked.


----------



## Ckg2011 (Aug 9, 2011)

Ventura said:


> Honda CRX 87' (still have it D: )


 Awesome car.


----------



## Voyager (Jan 15, 2012)

*Volvo 240*










Don't have it anymore .


----------



## Lonelyguy (Nov 8, 2003)

'76 Jeep J-10. I bought it when I was 17 and only had it for about two years. I took it off roading a few too many times and screwed up the transfer case so I was forced to sell it.


----------



## RandomObject (Aug 31, 2011)

2006 Volvo S40


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

1997 Honda Accord EXR V6 4 Door


----------



## SoWrongItsRight (May 9, 2012)

96 Pontiac sunfire :b


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

1988 Chevy S10Blazer 
When i got rid of it, it had over 220k miles on it.


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

Acura Mdx year 2005 in this color


----------



## T-Bone (Oct 1, 2010)

first car '92 Acura Integra LS (black)
second car '93 Acura Integra LS (red)

something like this except these aren't mine...what a coincidence


----------



## SoWrongItsRight (May 9, 2012)

SomebodyWakeME said:


> '92 Acura Integra LS


That's my favorite body style integra


----------



## T-Bone (Oct 1, 2010)

mynameislacie said:


> That's my favorite body style integra


Same here. Very sharp looking cars. I'd love to get another one too, and i plan on it, someday.

Only bad thing is some teenage douche always wants to race me, like my favorite movie is fast and furious too? Lame.


----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

85 VW Jetta


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

SomebodyWakeME said:


> first car '92 Acura Integra LS (black)
> second car '93 Acura Integra LS (red)
> 
> something like this except these aren't mine...what a coincidence


 I like them both.


----------



## SoWrongItsRight (May 9, 2012)

SomebodyWakeME said:


> Same here. Very sharp looking cars. I'd love to get another one too, and i plan on it, someday.
> 
> Only bad thing is some teenage douche always wants to race me, like my favorite movie is fast and furious too? Lame.


Yep. I dont understand why people do that lol. It does seem to happen more often in Ohio too


----------



## Ckg2011 (Aug 9, 2011)

mynameislacie said:


> Yep. I dont understand why people do that lol. It does seem to happen more often in Ohio too


 People always tailgate me for some reason.


----------



## SoWrongItsRight (May 9, 2012)

Ckg2011 said:


> People always tailgate me for some reason.


OMG YESSSS! Me freaking too. And that irritates me like crazy. I've got road rage :b


----------



## LucasVandal (May 25, 2012)

I bet non of you have ever seen this car on the road...


----------



## Yogurt (Nov 1, 2010)

A white 2001 Ford Escort is my first and current car lol. It's nothing special but it gets me back and forth.


----------



## HighHeels (May 27, 2012)

2007 Vauxhall Corsa 3-door.


----------



## copper (Nov 10, 2003)

1976 Cadillac Coupe Deville. It was a hand me down from my father. It was a good running car. I could pull all sorts of things with it. Pulled boat, camper, my dads 15 passenger 3/4 ton van when he blew the engine out of coming home from work. It also started real good in the winter. It could sit outside in -20 with the wind blowing for a week and I could get it started. Only drawback it sucked gas, but at the time I had it gas got down as low as $.70 per gallon. Finally had to quit driving it due to the body was all rusted out, the wiring was going, and the ball joints were bad. But the engine had 250,000 miles on it, but was still running strong.


----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

LucasVandal said:


> I bet non of you have ever seen this car on the road...


Is that a Dodge Neon? Or some type of Mazda?


----------



## Dane (Jul 27, 2009)

falling down said:


> Is that a Dodge Neon? Or some type of Mazda?


looks like a circa 2000 ford taurus to me.

Mine was a 1988 Mazda 626, something like this:


----------



## SoWrongItsRight (May 9, 2012)

falling down said:


> Is that a Dodge Neon? Or some type of Mazda?


Ford Taurus


----------



## alte (Sep 4, 2010)

LucasVandal said:


> I bet non of you have ever seen this car on the road...


It is on the road in the picture.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

LucasVandal said:


> I bet non of you have ever seen this car on the road...


Looks like a Ford Taurus to me.


----------



## jdeere7930 (Nov 9, 2012)

its interesting seeing cars from other countries 

my first car was a 2000 vauxhall corsa , but now got a 2002 corsa


----------



## ybnormyl (Nov 10, 2012)

A 1995 Eagle Vision, only it was purple lol.










So many great memories with that car - getting stuck on the beach (twice), multiple speeding tickets, first car accident, etc. It was slow as sh*t but had tons of room and was comfortable inside. I remember buying an aftermarket air intake and thinking that I just gained 40 horsepower. God I was such a noob back then, lol.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

1998 Ford Ranger XLT

Pic after I crashed it.


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

1997 Subaru Legacy GT


----------



## basuraeuropea (Jul 25, 2012)

this was my baby when i was a baby (er, in hs) a 3 series (e46) convertible. 
maintenance was a pain with bmw in general, and so i've moved on to bigger and better things!


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

^ You spoiled little Wh0re! :lol


----------



## basuraeuropea (Jul 25, 2012)

ThatOneQuietGuy said:


> ^ You spoiled little Wh0re! :lol


i know


----------



## Hello22 (Feb 10, 2010)

basuraeuropea said:


> this was my baby when i was a baby (er, in hs) a 3 series (e46) convertible.
> maintenance was a pain with bmw in general, and so i've moved on to *bigger and better things!*


wow, that is some first car, well done! and BMW is considered a top class brand here, if you drive a 7 series BMW, it shows you have a bit of money, lol.

I must admit i prefer Audi's, but if i got a bmw, i would be very happy.


----------



## kj87 (Sep 30, 2012)

My first car was an 85 Thunderbird, but that's boring, so here's my second car 










I had a tv, nintendo, cooler, sink, clothes rack, fold out bench seat, cb radio and christmas lights in it :boogie

Oh yeah. It only cost $500 too


----------

